# Buying Direct From Steinhart?....



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm wanting to buy a Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red, and have basicallly only found 3 shops that deal with them - Gnomon watches, Neil at Chronomaster, and Steinhart themselves.

All 3 have had them out of stock and awaiting more for a while now. I was going to buy from Neil at Chronomaster, partly because it was the cheapest option of the 3 and they would come from a UK based seller. I've been in contact with him over the past 4 weeks or so, and he still hasn't got any in stock yet. Gnomon and Steinhart were also saying out of stock....... but now Steinhart have some available again :thumbup:

I kind of asked Neil to reserve me one, but I really want to get hold of one ASAP as it is intended for a gift for a specific upcoming time, so I'm a bit worried if I wait to see if Neil gets any in stock, then doesn't, that Steinhart might sell out again........ so am now thinking of buying from Steinhart directly to get an order straight away.

So I wanted to ask if anyone else had bought directly from Steinhart in Germany, and is it quite safe to buy from overseas with them? Also if anyone has bought from them, how long does delivery generally take, given that they are in stock?


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr Bee said:


> I'm wanting to buy a Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red, and have basicallly only found 3 shops that deal with them - Gnomon watches, Neil at Chronomaster, and Steinhart themselves.
> 
> All 3 have had them out of stock and awaiting more for a while now. I was going to buy from Neil at Chronomaster, partly because it was the cheapest option of the 3 and they would come from a UK based seller. I've been in contact with him over the past 4 weeks or so, and he still hasn't got any in stock yet. Gnomon and Steinhart were also saying out of stock....... but now Steinhart have some available again :thumbup:
> 
> ...


No problem with buying direct, I did earlier this year. Delivery took a while but that was on a Pre-order only watch. If they have it in stock I am sure it should be fairly quick.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I got mine direct from them no problem......










even got a bar of chocolate with the watch !!!


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Mr Bee said:


> I'm a bit worried if I wait to see if Neil gets any in stock, then doesn't, that Steinhart might sell out again


I am quite sure that if you place an order via Neil then he would most likely order from Steinhart straight away for you. In other words I don't think you'd be risking anything by calling Neil and ordering straight away.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I ordered direct back in April and it didn't take too long. Maybe a couple of weeks.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I have bought watches and straps directly from Steinhart. They are unbelievably slow delivery from Germany,you cant track the parcels(ive tried).Consolation is they they do arrive o.k eventualy;there is no extra VAT charge(that a UK buyer would pay plus import duty from Gnomon? watches).In faireness most purchases i make from other sellers in Germany

i have found also take longer than post from Australia and America :dontgetit:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I've bought a couple direct from Gunter and in my experience the delivery time was okay. If you need one by a specific date, either phone or email Gunter direct and see what he can do, he's always been accommodating for me.


----------

